

Show HN: LetsPaste - jere

tldr: I made a gaming screenshot sharing app: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;letspaste.com<p>A while ago, I noticed LetsPlays (making &amp; sharing gameplay videos) were extremely popular, but I couldn&#x27;t find any site dedicated specifically to screenshots.<p>Lots of game devs use Twitter (and there is a big movement there called #screenshotsaturday), but I find their handling of screenshots totally awful. I think devs could really benefit from a site like this.<p>I&#x27;d prefer not to post it on HN this early, but I&#x27;ve had a really hard time find someone to test it. Some of the design decisions are kind of bizarre. It might help to note that I made this with a (personal) bias towards indie games and pixel art.<p>This is an MVP!! It only works on CHROME currently. I&#x27;ve got plenty more ideas and polish to add (e.g. recommendations, filtering, more twitter integration), but I don&#x27;t want to develop it further if there is no interest.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate ANY feedback you have, but especially:<p>1. how useful you think this is, how to make it more useful<p>2. usability, especially on uploading screenshots
======
tlongren
clicky: [http://letspaste.com](http://letspaste.com)

